# Super Patch Tuesday



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9139155/Microsoft_plans_monster_Patch_Tuesday_next_week



> Microsoft today said it will deliver its largest-ever number of security updates on Tuesday to fix flaws in every version of Windows, as well as Internet Explorer (IE), Office, SQL Server, important developer tools and the enterprise-grade Forefront Security client software.
> 
> Among the updates will be the first for the final, or release to manufacturing, code of Windows 7, Microsoft's newest operating system.


----------

